# First Impressions: Stolen Saint 24" BMX



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope this helps some of you. Please note that there is a difference between the traditional 24" race cruisers and the new-school 24" freestyle cruisers.

DionRidesBikes.com: First Impressions - Stolen Saint 24" BMX Cruiser



> The Stolen Saint 24" is a value at +/- $400, but not without its issues. I believe the geometry and 7.5" bars match perfectly, and the stock parts seemed to do the job. Some components felt low budget (like the front hub) so I will need to dial those things in - especially that slipping stem - which I thought didn't exist in today's BMX world. However, components I can deal with... the soul of the bike is that awesome freestyle geometry.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

seems like a good entry level bike.


----------

